# Winter Pic



## Road Dog (Jan 8, 2017)

Got a bit of snow and took this pic.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 9, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## reach44 (Jan 11, 2017)

Very nice colors.  I like the one on the left the most.


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 11, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 12, 2017)

Great pic as usual, Dog!


----------

